# Add or select vehicle eligible in this city



## Dreamer1994 (Jun 4, 2020)

I cant go online to receive orders
I get message 
Add or select vehicle eligible in this city 

I contacted uber help but still they trying to solve problem 
Any body have an idea how to solve this problem 

Thanks


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

Dreamer1994 said:


> I cant go online to receive orders
> I get message
> Add or select vehicle eligible in this city
> 
> ...


Drive for lyft.


----------



## Dreamer1994 (Jun 4, 2020)

Jst1dreamr said:


> Drive for lyft.


Thank you 
But I'm new what is lyft mean


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Dreamer1994 said:


> Thank you
> But I'm new what is lyft mean


We Got bigger issues to work out if your not familiar with Lyft....


----------



## Dreamer1994 (Jun 4, 2020)

I'm uber driver


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

Dreamer1994 said:


> Thank you
> But I'm new what is lyft mean


Lyft is another rideshare company. Uber doesn't care about you and really neither does lyft but at least lyft lies better. Uber is the very bottom of sleazy companies and lyft is only near the bottom.
My honest recommendation is for you to get out of the rideshare business before you get trapped in the false beliefs that they are something good.
Welcome to the drivers forum.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

If you do not know what Lyft is then you have done no homework about this business you intend to start.

*STOP*
Go back to the beginning and spend two weeks doing some research on RS and the gig world IC's Then go do something else. If you were to lazy and short sighted to start a RS account without any homework, there is a 99% chance you are going to *lose* money doing this.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Just in case you actually come back to where people know what's gong on.

Don't be this new guy. He lost lots of money fast!

https://uberpeople.net/threads/scam-through-uber-app-alert.401143/


----------



## Dreamer1994 (Jun 4, 2020)

Thank for everyone 😁 all what I really wanted is to solve apps problem.
RS is simple than that 😉


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

Dreamer1994 said:


> I'm uber driver


I wouldn't be so proud on your place.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

MikhailCA said:


> I wouldn't be so proud on your place.


Why not, if he figures out the game he too might be able to knock out $30+ an hour...

I do have to say he's off to an extremely slow start and has a LONG way to go to get there though....


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Dreamer1994 said:


> Thank for everyone &#128513; all what I really wanted is to solve apps problem.
> RS is simple than that &#128521;












You can't even boot up the app. That IS the simple part.


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

Uberguyken said:


> Why not, if he figures out the game he too might be able to knock out $30+ an hour...
> 
> I do have to say he's off to an extremely slow start and has a LONG way to go to get there though....


Yeah for sure, it's really good way to make some extra money, but (so many reasons)... not the smartest choice to make this gig your main source of income


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

MikhailCA said:


> Yeah for sure, it's really good way to make some extra money, but (so many reasons)... not the smartest choice to make this gig your main source of income


Speak for yourself, I cleared 3k after expenses last month. And that's not counting the milage deduction come tax time. I feel smart as hell everyday I'm sitting in my car listening to my radio making up my own rules to the game....

The ones who complain aren't doing it right. And I drive a car that gets 17-19 mpg imagine how well I'd do if I was dumb enough to drive a Prius TURD, and get 50+ mpg


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

Uberguyken said:


> . I feel smart as hell everyday I'm sitting in my car listening to my radio making up my own rules to the game....


No one said it's the bad way of making money and you can making the 'good' money doing so, but too much unsecured, so I wouldn't rely on it on the long run.


----------



## hakunamatata10 (Aug 18, 2020)

Hey, I am facing the same problem [*add or select a vehicle eligible in this city*] and uber is not able to solve the issue.
Has your issue been solved??


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

hakunamatata10 said:


> Hey, I am facing the same problem [*add or select a vehicle eligible in this city*] and uber is not able to solve the issue.
> Has your issue been solved??


Posting in the Down Under section would greatly increase your chances of getting a response from people in the same market than you. The guy who started this thread in from Bahrain and hasn't been here since June 6th, so maybe he resolved the issue somehow and is now busy anting on the streets of Bahrain.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

*STOP*
Hammertime!


----------



## Baybay97 (8 mo ago)

I’m so confused. I need to work and Uber won’t let me add my vehicle. I just moved to Jeffersonville, IN.


----------

